
Why Can’t A Startup Build A Self-Driving Car? - ibsathish
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/15/why-cant-a-startup-build-a-self-driving-car/
======
pg
They can. There's a startup in the current YC batch working on self-driving
cars.

